# Black Screen...Motherboard problem?



## trueman1991 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was using my computer today and it was fine, i left it for 5 minutes and came back to it and the screen was black but the blue light was on on the monitor. I assumed it was just about to go onto the screen saver so didnt think anything of it, i moved the mouse around and then screen came back on after a few seconds. However after a few minutes it went black again, and this time it wouldnt come back on. Once again the blue light on the monitor was on suggesting it was getting signal.

I decided to restart my computer, at first everything was normal, until i got to login, after about 5 seconds the screen went black once again (again the blue light on monitor was on). Since i have just got a new graphics card i thought maybe it was something to with that, so i decided to test it with my old graphics card, however this caused the same problem as just explained. 

I decided to test out a few things, such as removing all the hard drives, removing and changing the ram in the slots, unplugging everything apart from the graphics card a mobo, however i still got nothing and just a black screen after boot. I tried getting into BIOS however when going into BIOS it still went onto a black screen, therefore i decided to reset the bios and once again nothing.

After trying everything i can think of im sitting here thinking that it is probably my motherboard (ASUS P5P41D). If anyone else has had a similar problem then please help, however any input or questions are appreciated.

One good point is that i got the motherboard in July last year so it will still be under warranty.

Once again any input will be appreciated and thank you in advance. 
Trueman


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

It sounds less like your motherboard and more like your screen. If you look very closely under good light, I wonder if you can still see the image on the screen? If you can, your backlight might be going. If you can't, well... it still sounds like your monitor.

When the screen goes black, what happens if you turn the monitor off, and then back on again?

It would be good to try another monitor if you have one to confirm this, or another monitor cable if you have one handy, just to eliminate that variable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## trueman1991 (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont think it is the monitor because it does come on, however when i get home i will test it using a VGA cable to my laptop and see if that works.
Will also upload my entire PC specs when i get home as it is a custom built pc


----------



## trueman1991 (Feb 16, 2011)

just tested the monitor on my laptop and it definetly is that, cant believe i didnt think of that first, just very coincidental it happened the week after a new graphics card . Thanks for all the help though


----------

